# Train Show Gripe



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

I went to the Dayton, Ohio Train Show today just looking for some Train Cars and Track. Don't get me wrong, the show was awesome- it was held at Hara Arena. 

Since rediscovering last year my HO Scale Trains that I had as a kid; I have started to get a liking of railroad related things to the Seaboard Coast Line/SCL/Seaboard System/L & N/Family Lines System....I think you get the idea. 

As I have looked off and on over the past 6 months- I have noticed that SCL related HO Scale Train Cars are a needle in a haystack if altogether non existent. 

While at one of the booths today, I came across an SCL boxcar. I was talking to one of the guys and I asked him if he had any other SCL boxcars at all. One of his colleagues came over and overheard the conversation to which he replied in semi-disgust, "Well it's not a really popular line..." 

I went ahead and bought the boxcar, but his colleague's comment kind of ticked me off a bit. 

????  WTF? Just because I don't choose to collect everything else that is in high and massed produced amounts... It's not like I want to have every C & O, Southern, Erie Lakawanna, etc. type boxcar on my layout. 

I like the whole amalgamation that SCL came to be in forming the whole Family Lines/Seaboard System, etc. 

Everyone is entitled to model what they choose. It just pissed me off the way this guy said this to me, kind of like he was talking down to me because he was an older guy and I am in my late 30s type of thing. 

I don't know. Been trying not to think about that comment all day today but it irks me. I want to be proud of my layout and what I have running on it. I am not going to simply make what you see on everyone else's layouts, which; seems to be some cases- your typical 1950s or 1960s town with a coal train running through it... 

I chose to model diesel from the mid 1960s to the mid 1990s. I know it is a 30 year time period but all of the stuff that I have collected thus far has been consistent with what was SCL/Family Lines/Seaboard System, etc. Before they became CSX. I guess you could say that I am modeling in between time frames because of everything that came to be in the creation of CSX... and that is what interests me. 

Sorry- but I just need to get this off my chest. To those of you who have been in the hobby for a long time, can you cut the new guys like myself some slack a little bit. I am not doing this because I want to be difficult. Everyone has a time frame that they like to model. I respect the fact that there are those that enjoy a coal mill in the 1950s. That is fine. That is not me. Please respect the fact that I choose to model a modern era of the changing landscape of railroading, graffiti, warts and all. If this means I have a mish mash of engines and rolling stock that aren't around anymore... so be it. Please respect my layout, as I respect your layout. 

Is this too much to ask?


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Too much to ask, you are a loser because you don't model Transition era, Northern Ontario/Western Quebec logging rail like I do!

Seriously, I think your pick of era and history is one of the cooler ones I have heard in a while. The fact that you have a plan rather than buy pretty stuff available on the hobby shop shelf makes you interesting. The guy who made the comment lost out on an interesting conversation he could have had with you and probably went back to talking AT people rather than WITH them. Those kind exist everywhere.

and ummm...."warts"? lol

Craig


----------



## mopac (Feb 24, 2011)

I think your plan for your railroad is fine. Stick with it. I don't want to make excuses for the guy but I doubt he was slamming you. He was making excuses for not having your roads. If he had had some pieces for you he would have took a different attitude and given you all the attention. Don't let him ruin your time at the show or your day. What you are looking for isn't as popular as UP or BNSF. Doesn't mean you are wrong but does mean you will have to look a little harder than if you wanted UP or BNSF. Just the way it is. Get what you want and not what is more popular. Your layout will be more unique. I am big on buying MoPac stuff. They haven't been a road since '82. My model railroad stuff spans the 60s into the 90s also. That was a great period. Some of it before all the mergers that happened in the railroad world. Its nowhere near exciting with what we have now in roads. What, maybe 4 players and thats it. I run some steam on my track but of coarse they are excursions. The big thing is run what you want and don't worry about what someone says.


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Bryan,

In model railroading, Rule #1 ALWAYS applies:

It's YOUR layout ... you can do WHATEVER you want. You're the emperor of the empire, and everyone else can p*ss off! Seriously. It's whatever makes you happy that counts.

Put the guy's comment out of your mind. And put that smile back on your face.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## joed2323 (Oct 17, 2010)

What tj said is so true...

There is to many rivet counters out their in this hobby, alot of people have been doing this forever, so some take it the wrong way and look down at others.. But honestly everybody has a freedom of speech, some people just come off as @$$holes. The country is filled with these type of people. 

You have to have a good attitude and just smile and laugh at these types of people and walk away, instead of letting it get to you.

Frankly the older generation should be kind to the younger generation because if it wasnt for us this hobby would die off fast, no offense to anyone


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

You should have made him EAT the car! (or another one sitting close by)

Why didn't you say something in return, just like your telling us?
I am not one to hold my words I would have gave him a piece of my mind, after I found out he didn't have any SCL cars.

Don't classify everyone as being like that dick.

They don't offer much SCL? If you search for them they are out there.
Do a search on e bay SCL HO trains there are a few/bunch. 200 when I looked. Search other sites too, they are there.

Here you need an avatar,






put it in your profile.
You know how to add it?


----------



## alman (Oct 22, 2012)

tjcruiser said:


> Bryan,
> 
> In model railroading, Rule #1 ALWAYS applies:
> 
> ...



I totally agree!

Don't let a SNOB ruin your fun.


----------



## mgwsy (Aug 14, 2012)

I wouldn't even worry about it, you will see that there are a lot of people in the hobby that look down at others because there way is the only way, they have higher priced equipment, etc. I was going to join a club before and after having the owner brag about his stuff and telling me my stuff was junk I left and never went back. I look at this hobby in a simple way, Its your hobby and you do it to enjoy it for yourself and not to please others. Also whether you run thousand dollar brass or run ten dollar tyco stuff your PLAYING with TOY trains and thats all your doing. Some like to get fancy and say they are prototype model railroaders or whatever but ask any non MRR out there what we do and you will get the play with toys answer. LOL. I like doing various things like scratch building, assembling building kits, detailing stuff but electronics is a main part for me and I do a lot of lighting effects for people and dcc / sound installs. Due to health issues I cant paint with an airbrush so I have a friend that likes to paint and we swap our stuff and I do what I like and he does what he likes getting great results for both of us but some would put me down cause I don't do every aspect of the hobby. I guess ever hobby has the wannabe elite no matter what it is as I have seen it with RC, photography, scuba diving, shooting, etc. As for what road to model that is your choice too, I model Conrail and Amtrak and a lot of people don't like them just like a lot of people detest PC but I model what I saw as a kid and the RR's that I like so I can care less what people think. I try not to talk back to a lot of them as there is no point in it usually but sometimes I do get sick of it and say what I am thinking which usually isn't to pretty, LOL.


----------



## dablaze (Apr 17, 2012)

Actually based on what Big Ed said, next time it happens, comment to him that you see over 200 of them on Ebay and that you will have to shop there...Vendors just love to hear that!

(I don't condone ebay over helpful, good vendors though. The reason that the comment will hurt is because of how strongly ebay impacts on so many brick and morter businesses)

Craig


----------



## MacDaddy55 (Aug 19, 2008)

dablaze said:


> Actually based on what Big Ed said, next time it happens, comment to him that you see over 200 of them on Ebay and that you will have to shop there...Vendors just love to hear that!
> 
> (I don't condone ebay over helpful, good vendors though. The reason that the comment will hurt is because of how strongly ebay impacts on so many brick and morter businesses)
> 
> Craig


Craig hit a Homer....that line will get a vendors attention faster than you might think....pretentious modelers abound at shows but can be ignored as there are more thoughtful people at these shows who will take the time to talk with you...but yeah bring up "The Bay" and feel the cringe!!:thumbsup:


----------



## New Berlin RR (Feb 11, 2012)

mopac said:


> I think your plan for your railroad is fine. Stick with it. I don't want to make excuses for the guy but I doubt he was slamming you. He was making excuses for not having your roads. If he had had some pieces for you he would have took a different attitude and given you all the attention. Don't let him ruin your time at the show or your day. What you are looking for isn't as popular as UP or BNSF. Doesn't mean you are wrong but does mean you will have to look a little harder than if you wanted UP or BNSF. Just the way it is. Get what you want and not what is more popular. Your layout will be more unique. I am big on buying MoPac stuff. They haven't been a road since '82. My model railroad stuff spans the 60s into the 90s also. That was a great period. Some of it before all the mergers that happened in the railroad world. Its nowhere near exciting with what we have now in roads. What, maybe 4 players and thats it. I run some steam on my track but of coarse they are excursions. The big thing is run what you want and don't worry about what someone says.




I tend to get the flip side of the whole UP and BNSF popularity thing, most people here are into CSX, Norfolk Southern, Southern, and other local lines here (with RJ Corman as the exception), when I go on the hunt for UP or BNSF I tend to get "those arn't popular here" and it kinda annoys me since my RR is set from about WW2 break out point in time to modern day so I run things in those eras, but most times I just look at the person that gives me them type of coments and just politely say "im sorry if you feel you must conform to whats "normal" but I wish to remain out side of that box as its my rails and my models and Ill model how I feel is fit for me."


so I agree don't let some jerks (for lack of a few choise words that I feel are NOT HR approved) comments, just tell him respectfully "thank you" and move on. you can model what you want!!! Im doing it with my Rail road and calling it "New Berlin", granted its fictional but thats the fun I am having, I am MAKING it how I want to make it! Yes I have gotten some odd looks when I tell people that but I don't care!



even better, when I look for trains from the UK or germany (since my road is partly German based) those are the best looks I get especially when my steam trains from Germany's WW2 era (ERA III I think) pull out of the station and they are running behind a CSX modern helping it up a grade or what ever....I just laugh in side and let them watch...but yes my UK and German trains always get peoples odd looks, but on the great flip side will draw people to my model display in mass numbers since its so different from what most others model (CSX. NS, UP, BNSF, BN, ect) so really the point is you should model what you want how you want since its your road and only you know what you like, others if they like it, great if not great have fun with your stuff....and just so you know 99% of what I have in my collection is used or second hand stuff, does that mean its any less "good" no, just means its been used before, I have only bought one engine "new" and that I traded off, but what ever....


----------



## Southern (Nov 17, 2008)

hoscale37 said:


> As I have looked off and on over the past 6 months- I have noticed that SCL related HO Scale Train Cars are a needle in a haystack if altogether non existent.


why would you collect that odd road name. LOL I too collect SAL, ACL, and SCL. They are out there, it just requires a Little more searching than UP or PRR stuff.



hoscale37 said:


> Please respect my layout, as I respect your layout.
> 
> Is this too much to ask?


No it is not. I have a BNSF SD-60 mixed in with two NS SD-60. One track over is a ACL E-9 A&B set. then a Southern Y6B (i renamed it, Southern did not run them). 



tjcruiser said:


> Put the guy's comment out of your mind. And put that smile back on your face.
> TJ


At the club I go to some of the guys do not like that I bring a current day locos to a 50's layout. Others have given me compliments on them.



joed2323 said:


> Frankly the older generation should be kind to the younger generation because if it wasnt for us this hobby would die off fast, no offense to anyone


True I hate it when the old fart give me c**p. Without us kids the hobby will die.



big ed said:


> I would have gave him a piece of my mind, after I found out he didn't have any SCL cars.


LOL Buy first then tell him SCL is the greatest, and the he is a fool.


----------



## hoscale37 (Nov 20, 2011)

Thank you for all of the kind words... it's good to know that I am not completely crazy.


----------



## cv_acr (Oct 28, 2011)

New Berlin RR said:


> when I go on the hunt for UP or BNSF I tend to get "those arn't popular here" and it kinda annoys me


To be fair though, if something isn't popular in a certain era, the dealers/shops aren't going to carry as much of it. If no one in that area is buying it, having unsold and unsellable (at least to the local customers) is not something he wants to have his money tied up in.

And what's popular will vary by area, and typically reflect local railroads. A lot of people tend to model what they see, or whatever is colourful and attractive. Others collect a particular railroad, and still fewer actually try to build up a realistic fleet to represent a proper representative mix for a particular time frame.

SCL is a neat railway, but the disadvantages are that it was relatively short-lived (from the ACL/SAL merger to the Family Lines and CSX mergers), was one of at least a dozen or two contemporary similar size regionals on the eastern seaboard, and has been defunct for 30 years. Modern NS and CSX should trade well for the dealer though. (if he's eastern, BNSF/UP if he's western, and CN/CP up here in Canada. Finding old American fallen flags up here is a bit tougher.)


----------



## MarkVIIIMarc (Oct 19, 2012)

It is all about how things are said maybe. If I say "aw buddy, that was a neat line but when I have had it on display it just didn't move" no one should get mad at me.

Then again when I go into Sports Authority and can't find a size 13 bowling shoe but see a shelf with a billion of the same basketball and another of identical soccer balls I do wonder why one spot could not have been dedicated to a bigger shoe.


----------



## jzrouterman (Nov 27, 2010)

I agree, just ignor what he said. The guy's a total ignoramous. One of the lines I model is Rio Grande. I can remember a time when Rio Grande was one of the hottest lines to model. Not anymore. It's not as hard to find as Family lines, but it's gradually moving in that direction.

The fortunate thing about Rio Grande though is that it's pretty easy to replicate. I have several Rio Grande diesels that originally began life as another rail line. I mean, if I can't find it, we'll just make it. I too have had my share of comments from other people asking, "Why do you want to model THAT for? It no longer exists." I just usually for the most part, smile and answer "That's exactly why."

Anyway, like others here have said, it's YOUR railroad, so model what YOU want the WAY you want.

Roterman


----------



## THE TYCO MAN (Aug 23, 2011)

I know of such snobs. Me, I just tell them off! Oh, tyco, thats junk! Hey mister! Your brass engine doesn't even run and WHOOPS! there went its pilot!I do find the SCL a interesting railroad and such roads as ACL, SAL and CSX which all at one point ran in my area of Florida (now FEC and CSX). The A/SCL/SAL stuff is hard to find at times.


----------



## PhillipL (May 5, 2012)

You think it is bad trying to find pre-CSX models, try finding german trains in Maryland! I am basically forced to buy on the internet. There is only one HO dealer who attends the Great Scale Train Show (the local train show in my area). At least he carries ROCO, Tilling and several other brands. I have had all kinds of rotten comments from US dealers when I asked them if they know where the dealer was who sells german trains. The comments were so bad, I won't even post them here.


----------



## gc53dfgc (Apr 13, 2010)

Went to the same show you are talking about. It was great overall but there were several sellers there that were rather rued. I was asking about buying a little HO fire truck for 10 dollars instead of the marked 15 and the seller said "well it's a 22 dollar car." Yeah and it also had a destroyed package and had been used several times before. 

I have noticed a larger number of the sellers not willing to negotiate on a price at all. That is fine by me, I will just take my money and spend it at sellers who will. Just ignore them and enjoy what you do.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

I have not been to a train show in a long time. I never had a problem.
If I go again, maybe I should work out with the punching bag first.:laugh:

Man.....I would tell the nasty ones right where to go. I wouldn't stand for that crap at all. The nerve of some people and their attitudes. If it wasn't for those attending ( and paying to do so) they would have no show.

Tell the promoters? 
I doubt if that would do anything.

I guess the best thing to do is walk away from the nasty ones, after you salute them with the appropriate finger.
Better yet, give them a 2 finger salute!


----------



## Ranger (Mar 4, 2012)

I have ran into a few people like that at train shows before and yes they are quite annoying but don't let it get to you. As the others have stated, those road names are still out there. I picked this HO scale engine up a couple weeks ago off craigslist. Good luck with your modeling it's nice to see the older road names modeled.


----------

